# K.I. Speed 425



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Any members on here have the speed 425? If so what are your thoughts on it. I put one in lay a way for 349, the other day at rural king.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Made in China


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Too fast , unless taking long shots( not me)


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I could care less where its made. I just want a bow i can hit up to 60yrds with. My 20year old horton legend sl's are showing their age. It was hard to find a comfy bow for a long armed guy. Why does it seem like the new bows have gone to a bullpup stock design making it feel like your really hunted and bunched up on it?


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Check out crossbownation. Wish you well with your new crossbow. Check out wicked ridge bows just a little more expensive but lot better product IMO. The optics is worth the extra 💰


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

TomC said:


> Any members on here have the speed 425? If so what are your thoughts on it. I put one in lay a way for 349, the other day at rural king.


I have a KI Boss 405 and it will do this at 40 yards...I did have a limb splinter in the first 3 months and they had new limbs shipped to me within 5 days. The third arrow is lost in the target...


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats an insane grpup. What scope do you have on your bow? The speed comes with the speed ring


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

TomC said:


> Thats an insane grpup. What scope do you have on your bow? The speed comes with the speed ring


It's the factory scope with the carbon arrows. I've had good success with the crossbow. I took a button buck with it on the last day of the season at roughly 20 yards but I am confident in its ability to 40 yards with the groups it puts out. I don't have many areas I bow hunt that I can go much further than that without hitting a limb. Make sure you get a block target that is rated to handle the punch/speed and be prepared to get an arm workout when they get buried. As far as I can tell, ramcat broadheads have worked for me as far as good flight on the bolt. There are a good number of people who will fire a slightly heavier arrow/broadhead combination to slow it down a bit and take some stress off of the limbs when firing, but I just use the factory spec stuff. 

Make sure you CALL if you have a warranty issue. I read a ton of reviews about not being able to get through, no emails etc, and picked up the phone early in the morning and had help w/in 10 minutes. Limbs were sent, I took it to Vance's and I was on my way, no questions asked. Good luck, I think you will enjoy bow!

Edit: The Boss 405 also has an extendable stock. I am not a huge fan on the 4/5/6 settings. As you increase the length, it becomes less stable. If you're good out to about the 3rd setting, it should be a non-issue. I don't like the play in the longer settings, but if you plan to be the primary user, I'm sure it's a relatively easy fix to tighten/lock it in the longer position.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> Make sure you CALL if you have a warranty issue. I read a ton of reviews about not being able to get through, no emails etc, and picked up the phone early in the morning and had help w/in 10 minutes.


×2 on calling them as soon as they open. I just purchased a swat xp combo from them and the red light on the scope didn't work. After multiple emails and waiting on hold, I called as soon as they opened and immediately talked to an actual person. They're sending me a new one and told me to keep the old one for a backup!


----------

